

What does a CEO do? - christonog
http://www.steverrobbins.com/articles/ceojob.htm

======
delano
_Too bad so few CEOs are good at what they do. In fact, only 1 in 20 are in
the top 5%_

I don't know anything about Stever Robbins. Is this a joke?

~~~
jonknee
Regardless of the author, how could that not be a joke? I like it--either you
chuckle and smile or you're bad at math. Funny either way.

~~~
jcapote
"60% of the time, it works every time."

~~~
delano
That's like the David Cross cameo in Waiting For Guffman, about the area
inside a crop-circle always having a 60% chance of precipitation.

------
ojbyrne
Back in my doctorate days (management) I asked my office mate, who was
researching leadership - how does one actually become a CEO? His answer -
"It's all about the networking."

------
andrewljohnson
The best CEOs I know are the type that are in meetings and on the phone all
day long, or the type that is coding all day.

~~~
redorb
The best CEO's I know are like your fellow mates; they don't actually ever say
they are the CEO... but they don't have to either.

------
jemka
Shameless self promotion. <http://realjobdescriptions.com/ceo.html>

------
tybris
Bad CEO's: Keep the share holders happy

Good CEO's: Keep the customers happy

